

CSV for US Bank holidays till 2020 - shivaas
https://gist.github.com/shivaas/4758439

======
contingencies
The problem with this sort of band-aid, of course, is that it's subject to
change, and that it only covers the US.

The higher-level issue with a lot of financial services (particularly
settlement systems) right now is that they are basically black holes. You put
money in one side, you hope and pray, and at some point it should probably
emerge on the other. Estimating settlement time accurately is near-on
impossible. Which is to say, you can't get objective information about them
(only pages of vague legalese referencing other legalese) or hold them
accountable for their failings.

To resolve this, we envisage that in the future banks and other services
providers providing non-repudiable quotations for potential users to consider
in an open, global, properly competitive market for financial services.

For more information check out <http://ifex-project.org/>

~~~
shivaas
I agree with you that there are higher-level issues with financial services,
and the iflex project looks like its trying to tackle some of these, which is
great!

The CSV was not an attempt at band-aiding the issues that exist while trying
to calculate settlement dates or predict deposit times. The goal was to aid a
developer who might need these dates for use in their application, financial
or not.

